# Barefootin



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Our neighbors and their kids remove their shoes before they enter our home or even walk on our porch, even the mother and grandmother. Is this a local custom? I don't see it in CDMX.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

I compliment you on a nice house and great looking lawn. Long as you're not in the habit of smashing beer bottles and don't have alacranes around, I'd take my shoes off too.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

As a Canadian, I can tell you that in my experience, most Canadians take their shoes off at the door. Have never noticed this with Mexicans, but maybe in your area it is a custom.

Seems a very civilized custom to me. Who wants their inside floors covered with what is on the bottom of people's street shoes (dust and dirt consisting of powdered dog poop, spit, garbage bag ooze, car oil, etc)?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

In both of my kids houses (one in the US and one in Germany) everyone takes their shoes off at the door. In my house there is a patio between the front door and the dining room, another on the way to the kitchen and a third on the way to the bedrooms. You would either have to walk around on patios in your stocking feet or you would be taking your shoes off and on every ten minutes, so I and my visitors just wear street shoes in the house. The floors are all tiled and easy to mop. It is not like having carpets or fancy wood flooring that can be hard to clean or harmed. The interior doors between the rooms and patios are generally open when anyone is here, so there is not a clear distinction between inside and outside. Taking shoes off just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> I compliment you on a nice house and great looking lawn. Long as you're not in the habit of smashing beer bottles and don't have alacranes around, I'd take my shoes off too.


Thank you, it's hard to find the right plants in the right place. We use a local vivero and she knows her plants but we are learning that in the shade of the wall some do better and some die. The Bouganvillia like a lot of sun, two in the shade of the wall died but we are learning. Here in the mountains you have to grab the window to mow between showers. The rainy season has passed pretty much thank God because I was mowing every 10 days. My wife is Mexican so the painted tires surrounding the plants are mandatory.

The kids are extremely polite and well mannered but boys will be boys, they prefer to roughhouse and run rather than any board type games. We gave them a Frisbee and they went nuts.

I guess I'll start removing my shoes when I enter their house now.


----------

